# Cab radio usage when parked



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

What is a safe usage time to use the cab radio, which runs from the vehicle battery, when on site. We tend to use an ipod on external speaker for music but only have the cab radio for radio. 

:lol:


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends on the make and model and volume, on a low volume my Sony will run for a couple of days, I know because I left it on all week.
Should be fine a couple of hours a day over a weekend


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Recently I had solar & 2 x 100amp batteries.
Whilst mucking around with the control panel I realised I could find the amp usage of devices wired into the starter battery [as well as the leisure batteries]

I have an alpine stere, with ipod interface [4 x 40 watts music] it's linked to a pair of 5" speakers with separate tweeters [4 speakers total and crossovers] the control panel was only registering just over 1 amp per hour. I have it wired to the starter battery... as wiring was there and the battery is charged via solar when not moving anyway.

hth

w


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

wilse, you lost me just after "recently I had"


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We've just got back from a fortnights touring and for 8 continuous days we had no electric hook-up and I don't have solar panel. We used our radio/cd every night for perhaps 2 hours. Ok, we toured around in the daytime most days so the battery charged whilst driving around but we didn't move the van for 3 days on one site and we never had any problems with starting. My engine battery is only a small 60amp


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Mandi said:


> wilse, you lost me just after "recently I had"


1 amp per hour... 
that's all you need to know... I was elaborating for other who might want to know a bit more 

You'll be fine for hours of listening, if you are driving at least every few days

w


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks all - that has put my mind at rest. I just like a bit of news in the morning even though it will be in French for the next 2 weeks.

:wink:


----------

